
Show HN: Sebenz.ai – Convert your time and human intelligence into money - alexcnwy
https://www.sebenz.ai/
======
Karunamon
Signup page:

> _Terms and conditions apply. You agree that we may use your data for
> marketing purposes and share it with any of our affiliates or partners. Do
> you agree to waive all legal consequences and rights to legal recourse
> relating to this survey?_

Neither Hacker News nor Reddit have the appropriate typeface options for the
requisite magnitude of NOPE this deserves to be responded to with. Nothing
about completing AI training tasks requires anything but the bare minimum of
my data, and certainly not selling it.

"All legal consequences and rights to legal recourse"? Dude, no. Just no.
Combined with the lack of privacy policy and ToS, this looks like a very
sketchy, fly-by-night operation.

~~~
alexcnwy
fixed

~~~
Karunamon
No it isn't.

[https://sebenzai.typeform.com/to/MQ6QUy](https://sebenzai.typeform.com/to/MQ6QUy)

------
young_blood
Clicking the "Download" link on your "Terms" page takes me to the following
page [1] and clicking the "Get in touch" link takes me to a dead page [2].
Also, your title is still set as "Quicksmart - Webflow HTML Website Template"
which appears on the tab for your page. I would suggest going over your site
once more and clear up some of these low hanging fruit, as it really doesn't
give me a lot of confidence that I'll be paid for my work. :)

[1] - [https://webflow.com/templates/template-
licenses](https://webflow.com/templates/template-licenses) [2] -
[https://www.sebenz.ai/contact/contact-1](https://www.sebenz.ai/contact/contact-1)

Edit: As I was submitting this, I see the Get in touch link has been updated,
however, the Download link has not, and the terms has simply changed to "We
encrypt all data in transit and at rest."

That's great, but, that doesn't really sound like Terms of Service to me.

~~~
alexcnwy
Fixed, thanks!

Still working on legal stuff.

Working on more bugs now.

This wasn't like an official launch still very much work in progress.

~~~
alexcnwy
Added some proper legal now :)

~~~
detaro
You should spent a lot more thought and effort on privacy and legal terms than
"adding it now" after being challenged on it.

------
sweeneyrod
> Convert your time and human intelligence into money This describes literally
> all paid work

------
carokann
I'd be extremely concerned about downloading an app to my mobile device from a
data collection venture.

~~~
alexcnwy
What if it means you can afford to pay rent?

------
keiferski
"Walk around your neighbourhood and take photographs. We'll pay you per
photograph. Collect vehicle license plate data..."

This reminds me of communist-era practice of spying on your neighbors for "the
good of your country." And, just like this app, the spies received small
payments for the quality and frequency of their information. The more things
change, the more they stay the same...

~~~
alexcnwy
Fixed

------
justicezyx
Can you just call it "data processor for training AI"?

~~~
alexcnwy
Sure. Good idea.

------
ww520
A variant on Mechanical Turk? MT has been doing image classification for a
long time.

~~~
alexcnwy
yes but we encrypt the data.

companies that use mechanical turk share your sensitive data with people
working in third-world clickfarms.

we "digitally shred" your audio and image data before we get it annotated.

Basically we just productizing CAPTCHA and making it work on smartphones and
Ethereum

~~~
lucb1e
Ah yes, the good old sprinkling of magic cryptography over your product. I
suppose it's all fine then.

Encryption is reversible, the question is who has access to the keys and what
data does it unlock.

Also, it seems odd that this is never mentioned in your privacy policy (ctrl+f
"crypt" to match decryption/encryption/cryptography, but no hits). You'd think
if this is a core feature to maintain security and/or privacy and distinguish
yourself from the competition, it would be in there...

------
alexcnwy
Any questions / feedback?

~~~
young_blood
Are your terms of service just lorem ipsum?

[https://www.sebenz.ai/utility/terms](https://www.sebenz.ai/utility/terms)

~~~
alexcnwy
um check now

~~~
lucb1e
> We collect and use the personal data described above in order to provide,
> improve, promote, and protect the Services, and to develop new products and
> services. We also collect and use personal data for our legitimate business
> needs.

Very specific. This some template that basically says "we don't care"?

~~~
alexcnwy
Working on a new version. Sorry didn't mean for this to be an official
"launch". Just working on getting website v0.1 online.

Legal stuff coming soon.

------
alexcnwy
why did this get flagged?

------
mosselman
"Walk around your neighbourhood and take photographs. We'll pay you per
photograph. Collect vehicle license plate data..."

Yeah, how about fucking off? What the shit is this about? People should mind
their own business. It is like those apps that ask you to collect WiFi SSIDs
while driving around to 'help creating better location services' aka violate
people's privacy for profit by some company.

~~~
lucb1e
No way that that's legal in the European Union.

An individual might accidentally capture a license plate on a picture they
take, or if you use pictures for traffic monitoring and they capture license
plates but you don't store the data, those might be legitimate purposes. "Go
around and spy on your neighbours for some foreign company" cannot be legal.

See also the privacy policy that was lorem ipsum when this was posted. When
someone commented, the owner seems to have quickly downloaded a template
somewhere that says vague things like "we use it for legitimate business
interests".

~~~
young_blood
It gets worse. They just updated the Terms, however, they copied them directly
from this site here:

[https://scale.com/legal/terms](https://scale.com/legal/terms)

They even forgot to change the links, so all sebenz.ai links still go to the
scale site...

~~~
alexcnwy
Added some proper legal now :)

